# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Silny ból kolan - przyczyna nieznana

## TomaszK

Witam.
Zacznę od początku. 
Od około 3 lat bolą mnie kolana, miałem robione wiele badań, aczkolwiek nic nadzwyczajnego nie wykazały. Mam stwierdzone Młodzieńcze zapalenie stawów (idiopatyczne). Chciałbym podkreślić to iż kolana bolą jak chcą i kiedy chcą. Ból przede wszystkim jest obecny cały czas, bardzo często się nasila. praktycznie codziennie. Zażywam lek - sulfasalazyne (NLPZ) nie pomaga. zażywam dość silne leki przeciwbólowe, dość wygórowane dawki. Leki nie pomagają, jeśli pomogą to na chwilę, i to bardzo mało zmniejszą ból. Nie skojarzyłem do teraz z czym może to być związane. Nie znalazłem żadnej zależności. Miałem robione USG około rok temu, lekarz reumatolog powiedział że on nie widzi bólu. Że nie jest on spowodowany przez MZS. dodam iż kiedyś mnie bolały także ramiona. dostałem ketonal domięśniowo. przeszło, jednak kolana nie. zażywałem m.in ketonal, ketonal forte, dicloduo, dicloratio, paracetamol pyralgine, ibuprom. bardzo często przekraczałem dawkę dobową jednorazowo, do tego arthroblock, artroprotect, artroprotect max. nic nie pomaga. ból jak był tak jest. Ostatnio jest gorzej, często mnie nachodzi nie do zniesienia ból lewego kolana.(coś jakby ktoś ściskał je w imadle). praktycznie codziennie rano, ten ból mnie budzi. często jeszcze ujawnia się w dzień. trwa on mniej więcej 4-5min, ale jak podkreślam jest nie do zniesienia. A mam dość wysoki próg bólu.  czy ktoś ma pomysły jaka może być przyczyna? Bardzo proszę o pomoc.
z góry dziękuję. I Pozdrawiam

----------

